# الاله الاسير



## أفضحكم؟ (30 مارس 2006)

سفر صموئيل الثاني [ 6 : 12 _ 16 ] ...... وجروا التابوت على عجلة والرب جالس في التابوت يتفرج عليهم ، وهم يرقصون فرحاً بعودته من الأسر من عند الفلسطينيين بعد أن ضربهم الرب بالبواسير . وكان الرب جالساً في التابوت طوال الوقت . ونبي الله داود وكل الشعب يرقص ويغني ويلعب بالرباب ، وينفخ بالمزمار ، ويضرب بالدفوف والجنوك ، ابتهاجاً بالنصر وبعودة رب الجنود الجالس على الكروبيم داخل التابوت من الأسر !! 

هل تصدق أن الفلسطينيين قد أسروا رب النصارى!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
لقد دافع الرب عن نفسه بإصابة الفلسطينيين بالبواسير!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وها هو الرب في التابوت وداودالزاني القاتل الخائن إمام المغنين "كما يسميه النصارى" يرقص أمام الرب!!!!!!!!!!

أي رب هذا الذي يأسره الفلسطينيون؟ 


:smil11:


----------



## ma7aba (30 مارس 2006)

أولا اياتك خاطئة وليست كما كتبت 
2Sm:6:12:
 12. فأخبر الملك داود وقيل له قد بارك الرب بيت عوبيد ادوم وكل ما له بسبب تابوت الله.فذهب داود واصعد تابوت الله من بيت عوبيد ادوم الى مدينة داود بفرح. (SVD)
2Sm:6:13:
 13  وكان كلما خطا حاملوا تابوت الرب ست خطوات يذبح ثورا وعجلا معلوفا. (SVD)
2Sm:6:14:
 14  وكان داود يرقص بكل قوته امام الرب.وكان داود متنطقا بافود من كتان. (SVD)
2Sm:6:15:
 15  فاصعد داود وجميع بيت اسرائيل تابوت الرب بالهتاف وبصوت البوق. (SVD)
2Sm:6:16:
 16  ولما دخل تابوت الرب مدينة داود اشرفت ميكال بنت شاول من الكوّة ورأت الملك داود يطفر ويرقص امام الرب فاحتقرته في قلبها. (SVD)
شو هل الموقع الإسلامي اللي عم تنسخ منوا وشو هل الغبي المتخلف اللي بينقل من دون مايفعم أو يحاول يتأكد شو عم ينقل

يالله ماأزكاك بس يبدوا أنو أنت أول مرة بتعرف أنو الكتاب المقدس أمثال وليس كلام مجرد
لفهم الحقيقة افهم معنى الإصحاح كاملا
+  +  +

الأصحاح السادس

إحضار تابوت العهد

إذ كان داود يتعظم وكان رب الجنود معه يهبه النصرة والغلبة حتى استقر فى أورشليم كعاصمة لمملكته ، أراد أن يؤكد أن الرب هو الملك الحقيقى مدبر أمور الشعب وواهبهم الغلبة ، لذا فكر فى إحضار تابوت العهد إلى أورشليم كعلامة منظورة لقوة الله غير المنظورة 



( 1 ) موكب التابوت 
جمع داود ثلاثين ألفا من المنتخبين ، لا ليحاربوا ، بل ليحتفلوا بإحضار التابوت إلى أورشليم ، اشترك هذا العدد الضخم فى الأحتفال تكريما لله سر فرح شعبه . هنا تبرز حكمة داود الروحية ، إذ لم يرد أن ينشغل الشعب بالنصرة على الأعداء كمجد شخصى له وإنما سحب قلوبهم إلى الله نفسه ، لكى تتهلل بالرب مخلصهم الحقيقى . 

تابوت العهد كممثل للحضرة الإلهية حمل اسم رب الجنود كقائد حقيقى لشعبه الأبطال روحيا ، الرب الجالس على الكروبيم ( 2 صم 6 : 2 ) ؛ الله هو رب الجنود المهوب ، مركبته سماوية هم جماعة الكاروبيم الملتهبون نارا ، يحل وسط شعبه برحمته أبا مترفقا يسندهم ويفرح أعماقهم . 

بدأ الموكب من " بعلة يهوذا " ، وهى إحدى مدن الجبعونيين ( يش 9 : 17 ) على تخم يهوذا وبنيامين ، وضع فيها التابوت بعد إرجاعه من أرض الفلسطينيين ( 1 صم 6 : 19 ) . 

وضعوا التابوت على عجلة جديدة ، ربما مقتدين بما فعله الفلسطينيون ، لكنهم بهذا خالفوا الناموس إذ كان يجب أن يحمله بنو قهات ( عد 1 : 51 ) على الأكتاف وليس على عجلة . 

كانا عزة وأخيو ابنا ابيناداب ( غالبا كانا حفيديه ) يسوقان العجلة ، أخيو يتقدمهما ليقودهما بينما كان داود وكل بيت إسرائيل يلعبون بفرح ورقص يعزفون بكل أنواع آلات الطرب أمام الرب ، بالرباب والدفوف والصنوج والجنوك ( آلة موسيقية ) . 



( 2 ) ضرب عزة 
تحرك الموكب حتى بلغ بيدر ناخون أو كيدون ( 1 أى 13 : 9 ) ، عند موضع دراسة غلال رجل يدعى ناخون أو نكون أو كيدون ، هناك أنشمصت الثيران ، أى ذعرت وأخذت تركض وترفس ، فمد عزة يده إلى تابوت الله وأمسكه كى لا يسقط ، فضربه الله هناك ومات . 

لماذا أماته الرب ؟ أما تحسب هذه قسوة فى التأديب ؟ 

( أ ) كان يجب أن يحمل التابوت على أكتاف اللاويين لا على عجلة ، لقد سمح الله للوثنيين أن يضعوه على عجلة جديدة تجرها بقرتان ، إذ كانت ترمز لكنيسة العهد الجديد الحاملة لشخص المسيح فى داخلنا بكونه رأسها ، تضم  الكنيسة شعبين : من اليهود ومن الأمم ، لم يكن الوثنيون فى ذلك الوقت قد تهيأوا لحمل تابوت العهد ، إذ لا شركة بين الله وبليعال ( 2 كو 6 : 14 ) . أما بنو قهات فكانوا يمثلون جماعة المؤمنبن الذين تأهلوا ليكونوا سماء ثانية يحملون الله فى داخلهم ، لذلك كان يلزمهم أن يصروا على التمتع بحقهم فى حمل التابوت دون العجلة الجديدة . 

الله لا يطلب عجلة جديدة ولا تقدمات هذا العالم بل الأكتاف الداخلية المقدسة التى تصير كالشاروبيم تحمل الله ، الله يريد قلوبنا لا إمكانياتنا . 

( ب ) كان يجب على عزة أن يعرف الناموس ، خاصة وأن التابوت وجد فى بيت أبيه وجده لمدة حوالى 70 سنة ، وأنه لا يليق لمسه . قيل " لا يمسوا القدس لئلا يموتوا " عد 4 : 15 . 

( ج ) ربما اعتاد عزة أن يمد يده إلى التابوت بغير وقار ، وقد تجاسر بالأكثر حين فعل ذلك علانية أمام كل الجماعة . 

( د ) أراد الله تأكيد الحاجة إلى " مخافة الرب " جنبا إلى جنب مع " الحب الإلهى " ، كى يعيش داود وكل الشعب فى مخافة ووقار مع حب ودالة . 

لقد كان الدرس قاسيا لكى يتعلم الجميع منه ، وذلك كما حدث مع حنانيا حين كذب على الرسل ( أع 5 : 5 ) . 

اغتاظ داود لأن فرح الجماعة تحول إلى حزن وخوف ، ولأن ارتباكا ملأ الجميع واضطر الكل أن ينصرفوا ... وخاف داود أن ينتقل التابوت إلى مدينته قبل التيقن من سر غضب الله على عزة 

مال داود بالتابوت إلى بيد عوبيد آدوم الجتى ، غالبا من جت رمون فى نصيب دان فى الجنوب ( يش 19 : 45 ) أعطيت لبنى قهات ( يش 21 : 24 ) ، كان عوبيد آدوم [ اسمه يعنى " آدوم يعبد " ] من القورحيين من نسل قهات ( عد 16 : 1 ) ، تمتع ببركة بقاء التابوت فى بيته لمدة ثلاثة أشهر . 

نود هنا أن نشير إلى أن داود لم يستشر الرب عندما رغب فى نقل التابوت إلى مدينته ، ربما بسبب الفرح من فكرة نقل التابوت ونوال البركة الإلهية ... 



( 3 ) إحضار التابوت إلى أورشليم 

قبل عوبيد آدوم تابوت العهد فى بيته بوقار وخشوع لذلك بارك الرب بيته ( 1 أى 13 : 13 ، 2 صم 6 : 12 ) ، وبارك كل ما له ، لذلك فكر داود النبى فى إحضاره إلى أورشليم كما ورد ذلك بالتفصيل فى ( 1 أى 15 ) . 

تم ذبح ثيران وعجول .. شكرا لله الذى أعانهم ولم يصبهم ما حل بعزة . 

أرتدى داود أفودا من الكتان تحت الجبة ، لكى يعلن عن أتضاعه وعن نقاوة القلب ، لقد رقص داود أمام التابوت معبرا بذلك عن أعماقه الداخلية التى تهتز فى تهليل أمام الرب ، عبر داود عن فرحه بالتابوت فى مزموره الثلاثين ( 29 حسب الترجمة السبعينية ) ، جاء فيه : 

" لأن للحظة غضبه ، حياة فى رضاه ، 

عند المساء يبيت البكاء وفى الصباح الترنم ، 

 حولت نوحى إلى رقص لى . 

حللت مسحى ومنطقتنى فرحا ، 

لكى تترنم لك روحى ولا تسكت ، 

يارب إلهى إلى الأبد أحمدك " مز 30 : 5 – 11 . 

وضع داود مزمورا خاصا بالأحتفال بقدوم تابوت العهد إلى مدينته ، افتتحه بالصيغة التقليدية : " يقوم الله ، يتبدد أعداؤه ، ويهرب مبغضوه من أمام وجهه مز 68 : 1 .... عبر هذا المزمور بقوة عن بركات حلول الله وسط شعبه كسر فرح وتهليل ( مز 68 : 3 ، 4 ) ... 

وضع أيضا المزمور 24 ليعلن أن بهجته الشديدة بتابوت العهد لا تعنى حصر سكنى الرب فى موضع معين ، إنما هو لرعاية الرب للبشرية كلها ، إذ يقول : " للرب الأرض وملؤها ؛ المسكونة وكل الساكنين فيها " مز 24 : 1 ..... الخ 

فى ختام هذا المزمور الرائع يرى داود النبى فى دخول التابوت إلى أورشليم صورة رمزية لصعود السيد المسيح إلى أورشليم العليا بعد نصرته فى معركة الصليب ، إذ يقول : 

 " أرفعن أيتها الأرتاج رؤوسكن وارتفعن أيتها الأبواب الدهريات فيدخل ملك المجد ، من هو هذا ملك المجد ؟ 

الرب القدير الجبار ، الرب الجبار فى القتال ... رب الجنود هو ملك المجد " مز 24 : 7 – 10 . 



( 4 ) احتقار ميكال له 
كانت ميكال تحب داود ( 1 صم 18 : 20 ) ، أنقذته من يد أبيها ( 1 صم 19 : 13 ) ، لكنها لم تكن قادرة أن تشاركه حبه لله وغيرته وإيمانه ، لذا رأت فى خلعه لجبته الملوكية ورقصه أمام التابوت نوعا من السفاهة ، استقبلته باحتقار قائلة له : ما كان أكرم ملك إسرائيل اليوم حيث تكشف اليوم فى أعين إماء عبيده كما يتكشف أحد السفهاء " 2 صم 6 : 20 . 

ميكال تمثل الأنا القابعة فى داخل النفس ، المتقوقعة والمغلقة ، تطلب ما للأنا ، ولا تنفتح على الله والناس ، لذا أصيبت بعمى البصيرة الداخلية وتحجر القلب وفقدان الحس الداخلى تجاه العمل الإلهى الفائق . أما داود النبى فيمثل النفس التى تخلع حب العظمة الزمنية ، وتنفتح بالأتضاع المملوء حبا نحو الله والناس ، فتتحول عن مسوح الحزن إلى منطقة الفرح ، وتعبر من بكاء المساء إلى صباح القيامة ! 

بارك داود الشعب وأعطى كل واحد رغيف خبز وكأس خمر وقرص زبيب ، رغيف الخبز يشير إلى وحدة الكنيسة وتبادل الحب بين أعضائها إذ تجتمع الحنطة معا فى رغيف خبز ، وكأس الخمر يشير إلى شركة الفرح بالروح ، أما قرص الزبيب فيشير إلى عذوبة الكنيسة وحلاوتها باتحادها . 

لم ينس داود بيته فجاء ليباركه ، لكن ميكال انتهرته ، أما هو ففى حزم وبخها على نظرتها غير الأيمانية . 

يختم الأصحاح بالقول بأنه لم يكن لميكال ولد من داود ، .... عقر ميكال ربما كان ثمرة لتمردها على الرب ولكبريائها .


----------



## My Rock (30 مارس 2006)

انه لمن المحزن جدا, ان نرى المسلم بعدما نفذت النصوص و الشبهات من يده, يبدأ بالتأليف و التدليس, فلا اعم من اين هذا النص؟ و في أي كتاب؟ العله بالقرأن و نقل عن طريق الخطأ؟

بالمناسبة, انت لست الشخص الاول الذي نقل نفس الخطأ هذا, و هو نقلا عن مواقع اسلامية اخرى لا اريد ذكرى اسمها لتوسيخ المنتدى

فنص صموئيل الثاني 6  من 12 الى 16 يقول:

2فقيلَ لداوُدَ: «باركَ الرّبُّ عوبيدَ أدومَ وكُلَ ما لَه بِسبَبِ تابوتِ العَهدِ». فذهبَ داوُدُ وأصعَدَ التَّابوتَ مِنْ هُناكَ إلى أورُشليمَ بِفرحِ. 13فكانَ كُلَّما خطا حامِلوهُ سِتَ خطواتٍ يَذبحونَ ثورًا وكَبْشًا مُسمَّنًا. 14وكانَ داوُدُ يرقُصُ بكُلِّ قوَّتِهِ أمامَ الرّبِّ، وهوَ مُتَّزِرٌ بأفودٍ مِنْ كَتَّانٍ. 15وأصعَدَ داوُدُ وجميعُ بَيتِ إِسرائيلَ تابوتَ العَهدِ بالهُتافِ وصوتِ البوقِ.
16ولمَّا دخلَ التَّابوتُ أورُشليمَ نظَرت ميكالُ اَبنَةُ شاوُلَ مِنَ الطَّاقةِ ورأتِ المَلِكَ داوُدَ يقفِزُ ويرقصُ أمامَ الرّبِّ، فاَحتَقرَته


فأين الكلام المخطوط بالخط العريض؟ أين مصداقية كلامك؟ اين عقلك؟ اين كرامتك في التحقيق من صحة النصوص؟

راجع نفسك يا عزيزي...


----------



## Yes_Or_No (30 مارس 2006)

*ربنا يخليك لينا يا استاذ محبه *

*اتمني من الاخ انه يغير اسمه من افضحكم ل انا اتفضحت خلاص *


----------



## My Rock (31 مارس 2006)

*نعامة جديدة... اخفى راسه تحت الرمل بعد الصدمة التي تعرض لها... انت جاي تفضحنا لو تفضح حالك؟*


----------



## مشعل السبيعي (2 أبريل 2006)

تحيه للجميع


الى الاخ الي مسمي نفسه افضحكم؟

ياخوي العزيز انا ماني عارف صراحة انت داخل المنتدى للحوار الهادف او للاستفزاز؟؟؟

ياخوي العزيز انا مسلم مثلك لاكن لاارضا والله بهذا الاسلوب الاستفزازي فالمفروض مثل مانت عاوز الناس تحترمك انت لازم تحترم الاخرين..

نصيحتي لك ياخوي العزيز(عامل الناس كما تحب ان يعاملوك به).

واسف على هذه المداخله

احترامي لكم جميعا


----------



## Yes_Or_No (2 أبريل 2006)

> تحيه للجميع
> 
> 
> الى الاخ الي مسمي نفسه افضحكم؟
> ...


 
كلامك عاجبني جداااااااااااااااااااااااا من كلام اخ مسلم


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

مشعل السبيعي قال:
			
		

> تحيه للجميع
> 
> 
> الى الاخ الي مسمي نفسه افضحكم؟
> ...


 
أكن كل الاحترام لك و لكل من يفكر بهذه الطريقة, يا ريت تستمر معانا في حوار هادف بناء اخي العزيز

اهنيك على اخلاقك الرائعة


سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

اينك يا اخ افضحكم؟ الظاهر فضحت حالك بتحريفك للنصوص!!!!


لكن هل تريدني ان افضحك و اعلن بكم اسم داخل بالمنتدى؟

خليني اترك لك الفرصة للرد على الموضوع بدل التحجج بالهروب بسبب الفضيحة!!!

الاخ مشترك معانا بأسم اخر و ترك الاسم هذا لان الموضوع اخزاه بشكل فضيع!


----------



## الأدهم 1 (7 أبريل 2006)

> ضربهم بالبواسير


 
مش فاهم دي ؟ هل هذه من الخرافات ؟

ما سمعت من قبل ان البواسير تُستخدم للضرب

يمكن كانت البواسير من قبل بالمتر

بواسير وتننين وامرأة متسربله !!!!!!! 

وعجبي​


----------



## ma7aba (7 أبريل 2006)

> مش فاهم دي ؟ هل هذه من الخرافات ؟
> 
> ما سمعت من قبل ان البواسير تُستخدم للضرب
> 
> ...


يعني مالقيت شغلة تغطي فيها فضيحة مواقعكن المزورة ونقلطكن الببغائي غير انو تحاول تلاقي شغلة تعلق عليها تعليق ضعيف


----------



## ma7aba (7 أبريل 2006)

حرر من قبل محبة


----------



## الأدهم 1 (7 أبريل 2006)

واضح إن سؤالي صعب عليك

يمكنك الإستعانة بصديق


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2006)

الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> مش فاهم دي ؟ هل هذه من الخرافات ؟​
> ما سمعت من قبل ان البواسير تُستخدم للضرب​
> يمكن كانت البواسير من قبل بالمتر​
> بواسير وتننين وامرأة متسربله !!!!!!! ​
> ...


 

فعلا انها الطامة الكبرى, فأنت تقتبس من نص غير موجود في الفقرة المقتبسة فهي ليست بحسب ما موجود في الكتاب المقدس, فالنص المقتبس هو محض افتراء لذلك الاخ الذي وضعه هرب و لم يرجع بعد ما اضهرنا غباوة النسخ و اللصق من المواقع الاخرى دون التدققيق ووجود الامانة...

فلا اعرف عن ماذا تعترض!!!

سلام ونعمة


----------



## الأدهم 1 (7 أبريل 2006)

*بوااااااااااااااااااسير*


جديدة سلاح البوسير الفتاك مثل فك حمار شمشون ههه​


*تث 28:27* يضربك الرب بقرحة مصر وبالبواسير والجرب والحكّة حتى لا تستطيع​

الشفاء .​


*1صم 5:6* ثقلت يد الرب على الاشدوديين واخربهم وضربهم بالبواسير في اشدود وتخومها . 

*1صم 5:12* والناس الذين لم يموتوا ضربوا بالبواسير فصعد صراخ المدينة الى السماء​ 
---------

​
-----------------------------
تنيييييييييييين
التنين خرافات وهواجيس ما سمعنا عنها إلا في كتب الأطفال فقط للتسلية .​ 
*اش 27:1* في ذلك اليوم يعاقب الرب بسيفه القاسي العظيم الشديد لوياثان الحية الهاربة . لوياثان الحية المتحوّية ويقتل التنين الذي في البحر 
*رؤ 12:3* وظهرت آية اخرى في السماء . هوذا تنين عظيم احمر له سبعة رؤوس وعشرة قرون وعلى رؤوسه سبعة تيجان ​ 
السؤال : سبعة رؤوس ................ نمشيها علشان محدش يزعل مني
لكن عشرة قرون دي ما دخل عقل عاقل أبداً ، والعجيب أنه لابس سبعة تيجان ، طيب شاف القرون إزاي ؟ وهل التنين له قرون ؟ وهو أصلاً في حاجة اسمها تنين ؟
دا تنين سوبر خالص ههه​


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2006)

الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> *بوااااااااااااااااااسير*​
> 
> جديدة سلاح البوسير الفتاك مثل فك حمار شمشون ههه​​





نرجوا منك التزام الادب و التكلم بطريقة محترمة
​


*



تث 28:27 يضربك الرب بقرحة مصر وبالبواسير والجرب والحكّة حتى لا تستطيع

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*





الشفاء .​


1صم 5:6 ثقلت يد الرب على الاشدوديين واخربهم وضربهم بالبواسير في اشدود وتخومها . 

1صم 5:12 والناس الذين لم يموتوا ضربوا بالبواسير فصعد صراخ المدينة الى السماء​​

أنقر للتوسيع...


​الظاهر انك ضعيف باللغة العربية لدرجة انك لا تعرف معنى ضرب, فكلمة ضرب هنا لا تأتي بمعى الضرب باليد, بل بالاصابة بالمرض, فكما يقال ان يضرب المثل في القرأن في سورة البقرة 26
فهل يضرب الله الناس بالامثال؟
اتعجب من ركاكة لغة العربية!!!
​*​​



​


> -----------------------------
> تنيييييييييييين
> التنين خرافات وهواجيس ما سمعنا عنها إلا في كتب الأطفال فقط للتسلية .





> *اش 27:1* في ذلك اليوم يعاقب الرب بسيفه القاسي العظيم الشديد لوياثان الحية الهاربة . لوياثان الحية المتحوّية ويقتل التنين الذي في البحر ​​


​ 

أن الكتاب المقدس يذكر الديناصورات بالرغم من عدم استخدام تعبير"االديناصورات" بالذات.  ونجد في الكتاب المقدس  استخدام الكلمة العبرية " تنين" وهى مترجمة بعدة طرق غي الترجمات الحديثة ، فنري أنها في بعض الأحيان تم ترجمتها " كوحش البحر " والأحيان الأخرى تم تفسيرها بال "حية" والتنين عبارة عن زاحف عملاق . أن هذه المخلوقات قد ورد ذكرها حوالى ثلاثون مرة فى العهد القديم وهى مخلوقات موجودة فى البر والبحر. 
وبالأضافه الى ذكر هذه الزواحف الضخمه ثلاثون مرة فى العهد القديم فأن الكتاب المقدس يصف أثنان من تلك المخلوقات بطريقة تجعل العلماء يعتقدون أن من كتبوا الكتاب المقدس كانوا يقصدون الديناصورات. يقال أن بهيموث هو أقوى مخلوقات الله ، عملاق ذيله يشبه شجرة الصفصاف (أيوب 15:4) . أن بعض العلماء حاولوا أن يعرفوا بهيموث كفيل أو خرتيت. ولكن كلا من الفيل والخرتيت ذيولهم رفيعه جدا ولا تشبه بأى شكل من الأشكال شجرة الصفصاف. ​ونجد أن جميع الحضارات قد دونت وجود مخلوقات زاحفة عملاقة.  وقد ظهر ذلك من خلال الفنون المختلفة مثل مثل التماثيل الطينية الصغيرة التي وجدت في أمريكا الشمالية والحفريات الصخرية التي وجدت في أمريكا الجنوبية والتي تصور تواجد الأنسان مع الديناصورات بل واستخدامها كدواب.  ونري هذا أيضا ممثل في فنون الموزاييك الرومانى والفخار وحوائط المدينه البابلونية.  أيضا المخطوطات المعتمدة مثل تلك المدونة من قبل مارك أبوللو وغيرها.  كل هذا يشهد بأعجاب واهتمام الأنسان الحضارى والجغرافي اللامحدود بتلك المخلوقات.​بالأضافه الى الكمية الهائلة من الحقائق الاجتماعية والتاريخيه بالوجود الثنائى بين الأنسان والديناصورات هناك بعض الدلائل العلمية مثل الحفريات الموجودة التي تمثل أقدام الأنسان والديناصورات معا التي عثر عليها فى أمريكا الشماليه وغرب آسيا.​ 


*



رؤ 12:3 وظهرت آية اخرى في السماء . هوذا تنين عظيم احمر  له سبعة رؤوس وعشرة قرون وعلى رؤوسه سبعة تيجان 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



السؤال : سبعة رؤوس ................ نمشيها علشان محدش يزعل مني
لكن عشرة قرون دي ما دخل عقل عاقل أبداً ، والعجيب أنه لابس سبعة تيجان ، طيب شاف القرون إزاي ؟ وهل التنين له قرون ؟ وهو أصلاً في حاجة اسمها تنين ؟
دا تنين سوبر خالص ههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...


​بالرغم من قلة ادبك و خروجك عن الموضوع, الا سأرد عليك لركاكة الموضوع المطروح متمينا ان تتحلى بأخلاق احلى من هذه و ان تطرح مواضيعك الجديدة في موضوع مستقل مادامه لا ينتمي الى هذا الموضوع

والان لنقرأ النص بصورة اوضح:

3وظَهَرَتْ في السَّماءِ آيَةِ أُخرى: تِنِّينِ عَظيمٌ أحمَرُ كالنارِ لَه سَبعةُ رُؤوسٍ وعَشَرَةُ قُرونٍ، على كُلِّ رأسٍ تاجٌ، 4فَجَرَ بِذَنَبهِ ثُلثَ نُجومِ السَّماءِ وألقاها إلى الأرضِ. ووقَفَ التِّنِّينُ أمامَ المَرأةِ وهِيَ تتَوَجَّعُ ليَبتَلِعَ طِفلَها حينَ تَلِدُهُ. 5فوَلَدتْ ولَدًا ذكَرًا وهوَ الذي سيَحكُمُ الأُمَمَ كُلَّها بِعَصًا مِنْ حديدٍ، ولكِنَ ولَدَها اَختُطِفَ إلى الله وإلى عَرشِهِ، 6وهَرَبَتِ المَرأةُ إلى الصَّحراءِ حَيثُ هَيّأَ الله لها مَلجَأً يَعولُها مُدَّةَ ألفِ يومِ ومِئتَينِ وسِتِّينَ يَومًا.
​من هي هذه المرأة التي لها هذا الوصف؟ والتي ولدت الابن؟ والتي قاومها إبليس وقد هربت منه؟ والتي لا يزال يقاومها ويقاوم نسلها إلى أن يُطرح في البحيرة المتقدة بالنار؟ أقرَّ آباء الكنيسة الأولى أن هذه المرأة التي ولدت لنا الرب يسوع هي الكنيسة التي هي جماعة المؤمنين منذ عهد الآباء، أي منذ آدم إلى نهاية الدهور.
يقول الأسقف فيكتورينوس: [إنها كنيسة الآباء والأنبياء والقديسين والرسل التي كانت تتسم بالتنهدات والآلام حتى رؤية السيد المسيح، ثمرة شعبها بالجسد الذي وعدوا به زمنًا طويلاً، آخذًا الجسد من نفس الشعب. والتحافها بالشمس يشير إلى رجاء القيامة في ظلمتهم. والقمر (تحت رجليها) يشير إلى سقوط أجساد القديسين تحت إلزاميّة الموت غير المنتهي... وهم منيرون كالقمر في ظلمتهم. والأكاليل من الإثنى عشر كوكبًا هو جوقة الآباء الذين منهم أخذ السيد المسيح جسدًا.]
لكن للأسف أخذ بعض المحدثين الغربيين ونقل عنهم بعض الشرقيين مثل هذا التفسير بصورة مشوهة فنادوا بأن هذه المرأة هي الشعب اليهودي وأن ما يتبع هذا خلال الإصحاحات (12-14) إنما يخص الشعب اليهودي. لكن يليق بنا أن نفهم "الكنيسة" في المفهوم الآبائي السليم من نفس التفسير السابق أنها كنيسة الآباء والأنبياء والقديسين والرسل.
بدأت الكنيسة بآدم ودخل في عضويتها الآباء مثل إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب وأخنوخ... وفي وقت الناموس انضم إلى عضويتها الشعب اليهودي ومعه بعض الأممين الداخلين الإيمان. في هذه الفترة جاء ربنا يسوع متجسدًا من الكنيسة، كنيسة العهد القديم، من اليهود، لكن خرج اليهود كيهودٍ من العضوية في الكنيسة، إذ انحرفوا عن الإيمان رافضين الخلاص، وبهذا لم يعودوا شعبًا مؤمنًا أو كنيسة أو إسرائيل، بل صاروا غير مؤمنين، وهم بهذا لم يغلقوا باب الكنيسة ولا ماتت بموتهم ولا انحرفت، لكن دخل الأمم كامتداد للكنيسة. وبهذا فإن الحديث عن المرأة يخص الكنيسة الواحدة التي فوق حدود الزمن والجنس. فالحديث في هذا الأصحاح يخص الكنيسة منذ نشأتها إلى نهاية الأجيال.
وحينما نقول "الكنيسة" لا نستطيع أن نفصلها عن العذراء مريم التي ارتبطنا بها في شخص السيد المسيح كأم جميع الأحياء. فهي أيضًا كما يقول الآباء الأولون هي المرأة الملتحفة بالشمس والقمر تحت رجليها، إذ سكنها ربنا يسوع شمس البرّ، ونالت مجدًا سماويًا... التي ولدت الابن البكر.
وبنفس الروح وبغير أي تعريج نقول إن ما رآه الرسول في هذا الإصحاح يخص كنيسة العهد الجديد، لأنها غير منفصلة عن كنيسة العهد القديم، ولا مستقلة عنها، بل ينسب لها آباء العهد القديم والأنبياء والناموس والمواعيد. فإذ جاء ربنا يسوع متجسدًا من العذراء مريم أو من اليهود، إلا أنه يمكننا أن نقول أنه جاء متجسدًا من الكنيسة التي تعتز بعضوية العذراء مريم، والتي امتدت إلى الوراء حتى حملت في عضويتها جميع الذين جاء الرب منهم متجسدًا.​ويقول الأب هيبوليتس: ​[واضح جدًا أنه قصد بالمرأة المتسربلة بالشمس الكنيسة التي أمدها بكلمة الآب إذ بهاؤها يفوق الشمس.]
ويشير بقوله "القمر تحت رجليها" إلى كونها قد تجلت بمجد سماوي يفوق القمر. كما تشير العبارة "وعلى رأسها إكليل من اثني عشر كوكبًا" إلى الإثنى عشر رسولاً الذين أقاموا الكنيسة. وأما القول بأنه من أجل ابنها "تصرخ متمخضة ومتوجعة لتلد" فيعني أن الكنيسة لن تكف عن أن تحمل في قلبها "الكلمة" الذي يضطهده غير المؤمنين في العالم. هذه هي الكنيسة التي وصفها ربنا قائلاً: "من هي المشرقة مثل الصباح جميلة كالقمر. طاهرة كالشمس. مرهبة كجيش بألوية" (نش 6: 10).
هذه الكنيسة يقاومها إبليس، إذ يقول: "وظهرت آية أخرى في السماء، هوذا تنين عظيم أحمر له سبعة رؤوس وعشرة قرون وعلى رؤوسه سبعة تيجان" [3].​
إنه منذ خلقة الإنسان ولا يكف إبليس "التنين" عن حسده له. هذا التنين العظيم "أحمر" وكما يقول الأسقف فيكتورينوس إن هذا اللون بسبب عمله، لأنه "كان قتَّالاً للناس من البدء" (يو 8: 44)، فهو لا يكف عن التخريب والتدمير بين البشرية محاولاً إهلاك أولاد الله. وله سبعة رؤوس، أي دائم التفكير في هذا القتال. وله عشرة قرون، أي يستخدم كل شدة قوته وسلطانه الممتد على الأرض لإفساد الإيمان. وعلى رؤوسه سبعة تيجان، إذ ينصب نفسه ملكًا في قلوب الأشرار مسيطرًا على أفكارهم ونيَّاتهم وحواسهم وتصرفاتهم ...
ويرى الأسقف فيكتورينوس أنه عندما يأتي ضد المسيح في أواخر الأزمنة سيخدع 10 ملوك (10 قرون) يستخدمهم في تحطيم الإيمان.

سلام و نعمة​*


----------



## الأدهم 1 (8 أبريل 2006)

> نرجوا منك التزام الادب و التكلم بطريقة محترمة



ياعزيزي انا لم اخرج عن الأدب فالبواسير وفك الحمار مذكوين بالكتاب المقدس وليس من عندي ، حتتنكر من كلام الكتاب المقدس​ 

*



1صم 5:6 ثقلت يد الرب على الاشدوديين واخربهم وضربهم بالبواسير في اشدود وتخومها . 


1صم 5:12 والناس الذين لم يموتوا ضربوا بالبواسير فصعد صراخ المدينة الى السماء​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
بدون تعليق​ 





المثل في القرأن في سورة البقرة 26
فهل يضرب الله الناس بالامثال؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ما جاء بالقرآن في هذا الخصوص : يضرب مثلا ، يضرب الله الامثال ، كذلك يضرب الله للناس امثالهم ... وهكذا

إذن مقصد الضرب هو الامثال ... وليس يضرب الله الأمراض ؟ فليس معنى الضرب أي المرض ؟ هههه (ركاكة آل)

ولكن في الكتاب المقدس نجد : ​

1صم 5:6 ثقلت يد الرب على الاشدوديين واخربهم وضربهم بالبواسير في اشدود وتخومها . 


1صم 5:12 والناس الذين لم يموتوا ضربوا بالبواسير فصعد صراخ المدينة الى السماء

وهوا إللي بيجيله بواسير بيصرخ ياراجل ؟ ومش عاوزني اضحك ؟ هههه

--------------
بخصوص الديناصور والتنين فواضح ان حضرتك لم تجد كلام لتطرحه فاتحفتنا بكلام الاساطير والخرافات لبعض تخيلات شعوب التخلف الذي يعيشون في الادغال والحفريات الى الآن لم تكتشف ديناصور ولا تنين ومش عارف انت عملتهم من الزواحف منين؟ هل لديك مصدر علمي ام ان كلامك مثل خرافة الديناصور والتنين .؟
---------------
سامحنى كلامك ما هو إلا حدوتة من حواديت قبل النوم تحكى للمساجين وليس الأطفال علشان الخضة (ديناصور وتنين ومصباح علاء الدين والنينجا تيرتلز)وعجبي
--------------
اما قولك ان ابليس هو التنين فهذا مضحك جداً وكلام لذيذ 
ما هو التنين بقى ؟ من الحفريات برضُه؟
---------------
واما قولك . وله سبعة رؤوس، أي دائم التفكير في هذا القتال. وله عشرة قرون، أي يستخدم كل شدة قوته وسلطانه 
وليه سبعة رؤوس فقط او عشرة قرون فقط ؟ ممكن يكون التشبيه ألطف بقول : عشرة رؤوس وسبعة قرون او اي اعداد اخرى ...ههههه
----------------
بصراحة حوارتكم لذيذة جداً .. اتمنى ان يظهر تنين او ديناصور علشان الناس تعقل كلام الكتاب المقدس
-----------------​*


----------



## ma7aba (8 أبريل 2006)

مازلت اتكلم معك وانتظر  جوابك اخ الأدهم هل اردت ان تنسي العالم الفضيحة الكبيرة بالموضوع فتعلقت بقشة وتحاول ان تحول الموضوع عنها 
سأجلب لك غدا كلمة ضرب من المنجد وهذا قاموس معتمد وبالصورة كي لا تتكلم من جديد بعد هذا


----------



## الأدهم 1 (8 أبريل 2006)

ma7aba قال:
			
		

> مازلت اتكلم معك وانتظر جوابك اخ الأدهم هل اردت ان تنسي العالم الفضيحة الكبيرة بالموضوع فتعلقت بقشة وتحاول ان تحول الموضوع عنها





			
				ma7aba قال:
			
		

> سأجلب لك غدا كلمة ضرب من المنجد وهذا قاموس معتمد وبالصورة كي لا تتكلم من جديد بعد هذا



أنا مش عوزك تزعل مني .. نحن نتحاور للفائدة ياعزيزي
تقول غداً ؟ طيب وليه ننتظر لغد ... الأمر لا يحتاج سلفني كتاب وسلفك كتاب
ها هو مختار الصحاح يوضح معنى ضرب 
[ضرب[ ض ر ب​ضَرَبَهُ يضربه ضَرْباً و ضَرَبَ في الأرض يضرب ضَرْبا ومضربا بفتح الراء أي سار لابتغاء الرزق يقال إن في ألف درهم لمضربا أي ضربا وضرب الله مثلا أي وصف وبين وضرب الجرح ضَرَباناً بفتح الراء و أضْرَبَ عنه أعرض و تَضَارَبا و اضْطَرَبا بمعنى والموج يَضْطَرِبُ أي يضرب بعضه بعضا و الاضْطِرابُ الحركة و اضْطَرَبَ أمره اختل و ضَارَبَهُ في المال من المضاربة وهي القراض و الضَّرْبُ الصنف ودرهم ضَرْبٌ وصف بالمصدر 

http://www.alburaq.net/mukhtar/root.cfm
فأين الضرب تعني المرض ؟
ياعزيزي حضرتك مشرف منتدى كبير ولازم تكون جاهز فوراً ولا تؤخر عمل اليوم إلى الغد
سلام علشان أنا مشغول شوية في موضوع أخيك نيومان وموضوع القبر و3ايام و3 ليالي
أتمنى لك حظ أوفر المرة القادم

على فكرة قبل ما أنسى​*ما هو شكل تماثيل البواسير البشرية ؟ وما الحكمة​​*​​*ورد في سفر صموائيل الاول 6عدد4-5 ما يلي :​
​1صموائيل 6عدد4: فقالوا وما هو قربان الاثم الذي نرده له.فقالوا حسب عدد اقطاب الفلسطينيين خمسة بواسير من ذهب وخمسة فيران من ذهب.لان الضربة واحدة عليكم جميعا وعلى اقطابكم. (5)​* *واصنعــوا تماثــيل بواسيركم وتماثيل فيرانكم التي تفسد الارض وأعطوا اله اسرائيل مجدا لعله يخفف يده عنكم وعن آلهتكم وعن ارضكم. (SVD)*​*
والسؤال هنا هو ​: كيف هو شكل هذه التماثيل البواسيرية ؟ وما الحكمة من صناعة تماثيل بواسير البشر من الذهب وتماثيل ذهبية للفئران ؟ في أي تاريخ ذكر أن البشر صنعوا تماثيل لبواسيرهم ؟ أليس هذا أمر بصناعة الأصنام ؟ ننتظر الرد ولكن عفواً نستقبل الردود 
التي يقبلها العقل البشري

إلى لقاء آخر لأن ليس لدي وقت أضيعه في تكرار الكلام أكثر من مرة دون جدوى .

سلام ياعزيزي​
*​


----------



## ma7aba (9 أبريل 2006)

قبل أن أجيبك على شيء أتراهن أن من معاني ضرب هي الإصابة بالمرض


----------



## الأدهم 1 (10 أبريل 2006)

ma7aba قال:
			
		

> قبل أن أجيبك على شيء أتراهن أن من معاني ضرب هي الإصابة بالمرض


 
هههههههههههههه

أتراهن إيه ياأستاذ ؟ إحنا قاعدين على قهوة بنلعب طولة ؟ دا حوار أديان 

ياأستاذ حضرتك مشرف على منتدى ولا يصح لمشرف أن يقول هذا الكلام .

بص أريحك خالص بدل ما تتعب نفسك ؟ 

*1صم 5:6* ثقلت يد الرب على الاشدوديين واخربهم وضربهم بالبواسير في اشدود وتخومها .

أنت عارف إن نص الملك جيمس بالإنجليزية لا تحتوي على كلمة بواسير .!!!!!!!!!!!! تصدق دي ؟

هل تعرف معنى كلمة بواسير بالإنجليزية ؟ 

في انتظار ردك ​


----------



## My Rock (11 أبريل 2006)

الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> ياعزيزي انا لم اخرج عن الأدب فالبواسير وفك الحمار مذكوين بالكتاب المقدس وليس من عندي ، حتتنكر من كلام الكتاب المقدس​





لن انكر كلام الكتاب المقدس, فكلام الله اكبر من ان ينكر او يستبعد, لكن انا سألتك ان تكف عن هذه الطريقة الصبيانية بالشحك و الاستهزاء و وضع كلام بين نصين كقولك فيه من ازرق و غيره



> *1صم 5:6* ثقلت يد الرب على الاشدوديين واخربهم وضربهم بالبواسير في اشدود وتخومها .


 
اراك من اصحاب الحول افبصري قبل الفكري, افترأ ولا تفهم؟


فَثَقُلَتْ يَدُ الرَّبِّ عَلَى الأَشْدُودِيِّينَ, وَأَخْرَبَهُمْ وَضَرَبَهُمْ بِالْبَوَاسِيرِ فِي أَشْدُودَ وَتُخُومِهَا. 

فثقل يد رب كانت في خرابهم و ضربهم بالبواسير في اشدود و تخومها, فلا اعرف ماذا تريد القول, هل مرض البواسير هو حجر او عصا ليضرب بها الله؟ فعلا مستوى منحط للحوار (و الموضوع ليس له اي علاقة بالموضوع الرئيسي لكن مستمرين معك بالحوار لهرب صاحب الموضوع الاثلي)

اما *ضربة البواسير : *هى ضربة مؤلمة وقد تكون قاتلة لما يصاحبها من مرض الطاعون وهى ضربة مخجلة وتسبب خج ً لا شديدًا وسط هؤلاء الناس بسبب مكان الضربة (مز ٦٦:٧٨ ) ولاحظ كيف كان ا لتابوت سبب
.(١٥،١٦ : بركة للمؤمنين إن عاشوا فى حياة قدسية بالرب وكيف يصير سبب لعنة لغير المؤمنين ( ٢كو ٢وكلمة البواسير المستخدمة هنا تعنى طاعونًا يصيب الغدد اللمفاوية والفخذ لذلك هم فى *(آية ١١ ) *خافوا من
الموت. وجاء فى الترجمة السبعينية أن البلاد ضربت أيضًا با لفيران التى أكلت محصولاتهم وهذا يتمشى مع
تقدمتهم بواسير + فيران ومن المعروف علميًا إرتباط الفيران بمرض الطاعون.​​*






إذن مقصد الضرب هو الامثال ... وليس يضرب الله الأمراض ؟ فليس معنى الضرب أي المرض ؟ هههه (ركاكة آل)

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
يا لبيب, انا اعطيتك مثال لمعنى الضرب, فضرب الامثال و الضرب بالامراض هو جائز في معناه المجازي لا الحرفي 
لكن الكلمة المستخدمة في العبرية هي ​
נכה

ومعناها عاقب و جرح و رمى و اهلك
و التي كما ترجمت في الانجليزية بكلمة smote
و تعني انتشار العدوى (اي عدوة المرض) 
 
ولكن في الكتاب المقدس نجد : ​ 

 






1صم 5:12 والناس الذين لم يموتوا ضربوا بالبواسير فصعد صراخ المدينة الى السماء

أنقر للتوسيع...

​



وهوا إللي بيجيله بواسير بيصرخ ياراجل ؟ ومش عاوزني اضحك ؟ هههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...




صعد صراخ المدينة بسبب موت اقرباء الذين لم يموتوا و بسبب الام المرض, فالبواسير تشكل الام شديد في هذه المنطقة الحرجة, فلا اعرف اين وجه الاعتراض في هذه الفقرة؟ هل تريد القول ان مرض البواسير لا يشكل اي الام؟ من اعراضها هي الالم الشديد و الدماء و الحكة القوية​External hemorrhoids, which develop around the rim of the anus, are often fairly painful, because the skin around them is very sensitive. External hemorrhoids sometimes rupture and bleed. When an external hemorrhoid becomes filled with a blood clot, it typically appears as a firm swelling or lump around the rim of the anus.
​​​​​ 



			--------------
بخصوص الديناصور والتنين فواضح ان حضرتك لم تجد كلام لتطرحه فاتحفتنا بكلام الاساطير والخرافات لبعض تخيلات شعوب التخلف الذي يعيشون في الادغال والحفريات الى الآن لم تكتشف ديناصور ولا تنين ومش عارف انت عملتهم من الزواحف منين؟ هل لديك مصدر علمي ام ان كلامك مثل خرافة الديناصور والتنين .؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 


الديناصور هو اسطورة؟ الديناصور خرافة؟ معقول الي بتقوله؟ الديناصور ليس بأسطورة يا عزيزي, الديناصور حقيقة و اشار اليها الكتاب المقدس كما ذكرت في الرد السابق
اما مطالبتك بدليل ان الديناصور هو من الزواحف, فلك الدليل:​2-العصرالجوراسيعصر الديناصورات العملاقة ) منذ 181-135 مليون سنة
وفيه ظهرت حيوانات الدم الحار وبعض الثدييات والنباتات الزهرية . مع بداية ظهور الطيور والزواحف العملاقة بالبر والبحر . ومنذ 170 – 70مليون سنة كانت توجد طيور لها أسنان وكانت تنقنق وتصدر فحيحا.كما ظهرت في هذه الفترة الدبلودوكس أكبر الزواحف التي ظهرت وكانت تعيش في المستنقعات . وكان له رقبة ثعبانية طويلة ورأس صغيرتعلو بها فوق الأشجار العملاقة .وظهرت الزواحف الطائرة ذات الشعر والأجنحة وكانت في حجم الصقر .وظهر طائر الإركيوبتركس وهو أقدم طائر وكان في حجم الحمامة . وكانت أشجار السرخس ضخمة ولها أوراق متدلية فوق الماه وأشجار الصنوبركان لها أوراق عريضة وجلدية (حاليا أوراقها إبرية) . ومنذ 139 مليون سنة ظهرت الفراشات وحشرات النمل والنحل البدائية. وقد حدث به إنقراض
صغير منذ 190 – 160مليون سنة

من الموسوعة الحرة,  ويكيبيديا
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%AF%D9%87%D9%88%D8%B1_%D9%88%D8%B9%D8%B5%D9%88%D8%B1








			---------------
سامحنى كلامك ما هو إلا حدوتة من حواديت قبل النوم تحكى للمساجين وليس الأطفال علشان الخضة (ديناصور وتنين ومصباح علاء الدين والنينجا تيرتلز)وعجبي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 

الكلام هنا بدليل و برهان, فأين ذكر مصباح علاء الدين و النينجا تيرتلز (التي يهيأ لي انك تشهدها كل يوم) ؟ ام هو كلام استهزائي؟

فقد رديت عليك بالنسبة للتنين و معناه, و كيف انه جاء في اللغة الاصلية بكلمة وحش البحر الى اخره من الرد, فاتعجب من ضرب كل ردي بعرض الحائط و لم ترد على فحواه!!!





			--------------
اما قولك ان ابليس هو التنين فهذا مضحك جداً وكلام لذيذ 
ما هو التنين بقى ؟ من الحفريات برضُه؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 

لا اتعجب انك تطرح هذه التساؤلات لانك جاهل بماذا تنقل, انت تنقل من سفر الرؤيا, وهو سفر ايحائي, فحينة جاء الذكر بالمسيح انه الخروف, وهو ايحاء لكفارته, و ايضا ايحاء التنين بأبليس, اما كونه مضحكا ام لا فهذا لا يغير من معنى النبوة اي شئ







			---------------
واما قولك . وله سبعة رؤوس، أي دائم التفكير في هذا القتال. وله عشرة قرون، أي يستخدم كل شدة قوته وسلطانه 
وليه سبعة رؤوس فقط او عشرة قرون فقط ؟ ممكن يكون التشبيه ألطف بقول : عشرة رؤوس وسبعة قرون او اي اعداد اخرى ...ههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

 



لا اله الا المسيح, بعد ما شرحنا معناتها بدأ بالتخبط و السؤال عن العدد, فشبهتك نفست يا صديقي ولم يبقى عندك غير لماذا الرقم هذا و ليس الرقم ذلك... فانا استطيع طرح نفس الاسئلة و القول لماذا سورة البقرة فيها 286 اية فقط

لا اعلن الا تهجبي من سفاهة سؤالك و ضعفك في تكملة الحوار بصورة عقلانية لا بصرة السخرية و الضحك الذي بلا سبب و الذي يعلن قلة الادب التي فيك








----------------
بصراحة حوارتكم لذيذة جداً .. اتمنى ان يظهر تنين او ديناصور علشان الناس تعقل كلام الكتاب المقدس
-----------------

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
خلاص فلست؟ ما بقى ليك ان تقول الا هذا الكلام؟ فأتعجب كيف تنكر حقيقة الديناصورات... لعلها بسبب صغر سنك...

سلام و نعمة​*


----------



## My Rock (11 أبريل 2006)

الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> ​
> *1صم 5:6* ثقلت يد الرب على الاشدوديين واخربهم وضربهم بالبواسير في اشدود وتخومها .​
> أنت عارف إن نص الملك جيمس بالإنجليزية لا تحتوي على كلمة بواسير .!!!!!!!!!!!! تصدق دي ؟​
> هل تعرف معنى كلمة بواسير بالإنجليزية ؟ ​
> ...


مصطلح البواسير هو  haemorrhoids  بالانجليزي, لكن الان لنأتي الى الهلوسة بتاعتك التي تقول ان كلمة البواسير لم تأتي في نسخة الملك جيمس

6But the hand of the LORD was heavy upon them of Ashdod, and he destroyed them, and smote them with emerods, even Ashdod and the coasts thereof.​فلنرى مع بعض كلمة emerods ​*Emerods* \Em"er*ods\, Emeroids \Em"er*oids\, n. pl. [OF.
   emmeroides. See Hemorrhoids.]
   Hemorrhoids; piles; tumors; boils.


*Emerods*
*EM'ERODS, n. With a plural termination. Corrupted from hemorrhoids, Gr. to labor under a flowing of blood. **Hemorrhoids; piles; a dilatation of the veins about the rectum, with a discharge of blood*. ​فلو اتينا بكلمة emerods  
(Emeroids)
وقارناها مع *hemorrhoids* المصطلح الانجليزي, وكما نعرف ان ال h في اول الجملة الانجليزية لا تلفظ اذا تبعها حرف علة اذ تلفظ *emorrhoids*
*او emorroids*

فلا اعرف عن ماذا تتكلم بقولك انها غير موجودة... لعلها فهوة اخرى من عندك...

المهم, اراك ابتعدت كثيرا عن اصل الموضوع, خليك ملتزم بالموضوع الاصلي, والا افتح موضوع جديد...
سلام و نعمة​


----------



## الأدهم 1 (11 أبريل 2006)

واضح إن حضرتك لم تقرأ الصفحة للنهاية لموقع ويكيبيديا وأعتبرت أن ما نقلته لنا حقيقة مُسلم بها

لا ياعزيزي .. فكل ما ذكرته حضرتك خيالات وأوهام لكاتب اسمه احمد محمد عوف عن كتاب مفسدون في الأرض

فمن حقك أن استخدم هذا الموقع لنشر ما أريد نشره .. كان صحيح ام لا

والدليل على ذلك هو اعتراف موقع ويكيبيديا أنه غير مسؤل عما ينشر على صفحاته واقر ويؤكد بأن كل ما يُكتب على صفحاته مواضيع غير موثقه

أقرأ ياعزيزي قانون الموقع​*ويكيبيديا:عدم مسؤولية عام*

*From Wikipedia*


*إعلان عدم مسؤولية:*
​

استخدم ويكيبيديا على مسؤوليتك ​
ويكيبيديا لا تعطي نصائح أو إرشادات ​
ويكيبيديا لا تعطي آراء قانونية ​
ويكيبيديا تحتوي على بيانات غير موضوعية أو موثقة ​
الآراء إن وجدت تعبر عن كاتبها وليست عن ويكيبيديا. ​
ويكيبيديا ليست مسؤولة عن المعلومات الواردة فيها . ​
التعويض الوحيد المتاح هو أن تتوقف عن استخدام الموقع. ​
اكتب ما شئت بحرية ولكن يجب أن تفيدالآخرين ​
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%88%D9%8A%D9%83%D9%8A%D8%A8%D9%8A%D8%AF%D9%8A%D8%A7:%D8%B9%D8%AF%D9%85_%D9%85%D8%B3%D8%A4%D9%88%D9%84%D9%8A%D8%A9_%D8%B9%D8%A7%D9%85

*فما رأيك الآن ؟ *
*هل مازلت مصمم على ما طرحته ؟ *
*ألا زلت لا تؤمن بأن الديناصورات والتنين الأحمر خرافة من خرافات أهل الأدغال ؟*​


----------



## My Rock (11 أبريل 2006)

الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> واضح إن حضرتك لم تقرأ الصفحة للنهاية لموقع ويكيبيديا وأعتبرت أن ما نقلته لنا حقيقة مُسلم بها​
> 
> لا ياعزيزي .. فكل ما ذكرته حضرتك خيالات وأوهام لكاتب اسمه احمد محمد عوف عن كتاب مفسدون في الأرض​
> فمن حقك أن استخدم هذا الموقع لنشر ما أريد نشره .. كان صحيح ام لا​
> ...




هل معناة ان كل ما موجود في ويكيبيديا هو مغلوط؟

لكن لابأس, لنأتي للابحاث الانجليزية, و سأترك لك عناء قراءتها

فمن موقع الناشونال جيوغرافك, اعطيك التالي:​​*Pre-Dinosaur Reptile Discovered -- Long-Necked Hunter *

John Roach
for National Geographic News

September 23, 2004​
With its body obscured by murky waters, an ancient fanged *reptile* may have used its long neck to lunge at fish and squid. The scenario is based on analysis of a 230-million-year-old fossil discovered in southeastern China. The new creature appeared long before the dinosaurs and is named _Dinocephalosaurus orientalis,_ which means "terrible headed lizard from the Orient." It was a protorosaur, part of an order of diverse, predatory r*eptiles* that lived as far back as 280 million years ago. ​
The ancient reptile had short and broad limbs with relatively few bones in the wrist and ankle joints, an indication that it was more adapted to an aquatic lifestyle than other protorosaurs. (Scientists say living aquatic reptiles may have fewer bones in wrists and ankles than their terrestrial counterparts.) 
_Dinocephalosaurus_ also had a relatively stiff neck that was about 5.5 feet (1.7 meters) long. That's nearly twice as long as its trunk, which was three feet (one meter) long. Several thin and flexible rib bones, called cervical ribs, ran along the neck portion of the creature's spine, each bridging several of its 25 neck vertebrae. "Protorosaurs as a group all have at least somewhat elongated neck vertebrae," said Olivier Rieppel, curator of fossil amphibians and reptiles at the Field Museum in Chicago. Rieppel is co-author of the paper that describes the fossil, which appears in tomorrow's issue of the journal _Science._ ​للتكملة و التأكد:
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2004/09/0923_040923_protorosaur.html
​ ​
*What is a dinosaur?*

The word dinosaur means "terrible lizard". *Dinosaurs were reptiles*, meaning that they had no fur and hatched from eggs. They were closely related to lizards, but were really very different. There are many differences, but the main one lies where you'd least expect it. It is the way their legs join to their hips. It sounds funny, but if you think about it really, it is true. If you look at a lizard, you'll notice that their legs are in a kind of squatted position, with the legs going out to the side. A dinosaurs legs, however, go straight down, much like our own. So, that is how you can tell the difference between a dinosaur and a lizard, if you should ever encounter one, or if it is a question on Jeopardy.​

http://www.paleontology.esmartstudent.com/dinosaurs.html
​*لنرى ماذا سيكون ردك, فهل ستشكك بقناة الناشونال جيوغرافك؟*​


----------



## الأدهم 1 (12 أبريل 2006)

> هل معناة ان كل ما موجود في ويكيبيديا هو مغلوط؟


طبعاً طالما أنه كلام غير موثق 



> فمن موقع الناشونال جيوغرافك, اعطيك التالي


ياأستاذ My Rock لا تستخف بعقلي وعقل القاريء
هذا موضوع يتحدث عن احتماليات وكلامه غير مؤكد لأنه يتحدث عن 230 مليون سنة .. وطبعاً هذا كلام سفيه لأن العلماء إلى الآن لم يتمكنوا بعلمهم معرفة كيفية خلق البشر وأعتبروا أن أصله قرد وأن السماء والأرض كانوا كتلة واحدة فانفجرت ... فكيف أصدق كاتب يقول أنه من 230 مليوووووووووووووووووووووون سنه كان هناك شيء اسمه ديناصور ولم تثبت الحفريات هكل عظمي له .
وأسألك سؤال : هل يمكنك استخراج هيكل عظمي من قبره مر عليه مائة عام فقط وتجمعه وتقول هذا كان إنسان منذ مائة عام ؟ 
فطالما لا يحدث هذا / فكيف نصدق أن هناك اكتشاف لوجود ديناصورة من 230 مليون سنة ..... أكلام فكاهي جداً لا يقبله غير مُلحد .



> هل مرض البواسير هو حجر او عصا ليضرب بها الله؟


أسأل نفسك .... وهل المرض بيتعمله تمثال 
سفر صموائيل الاول 6عدد4
قالوا: «خمسةُ أشكالِ *بَواسيرَ مِنْ ذهَبٍ* على عددِ مُلوكِ الفلِسطيِّينَ*>>*
شكلها إيه دي ؟
إذن البواسير بالكتاب المقدس لها مفهوم اخر


> 1) فعلا مستوى منحط للحوار
> 2) بالرغم من قلة ادبك



هل هذا لفظ يخرج من مدير منتدى ؟



> فالبواسير تشكل الام شديد في هذه المنطقة الحرجة,


كلامك مضحك جداً 
عندما نتحدث عن المرض فهو إصابة وليس ضرب
هل لديك في القرآن والسنة أو شعر قديم يذكر أن المرض ضرب ؟!!!
فسامحني / الكتاب المقدس ركيك وليس مقياس في علم اللغة العربية .
تعالى نرى أين جاءت كلمة بواسير المترجمة بالنسخة العربية​*1صم 5:6* ثقلت يد الرب على الاشدوديين واخربهم وضربهم بالبواسير في اشدود وتخومها .

King James Version
 6But the hand of the LORD was heavy upon them of Ashdod, and he destroyed them, and smote them with emerods, even Ashdod and the coasts thereof.​
فأين كلمة بواسير يامدير المنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟
اسم البواسير : hemorrhoids
فأين مذكورة ؟
أما ما ذكرته حضرتك يؤكد صدق كلامي لأن كلمة emerods تعني مرض غامض من الأورام (Livid and painful swellings) وليست تعني بواسير أرجع لمصدرك ولا تسخف بعقل غيرك لتثبت باطل 
http://dict.die.net/hemorrhoids/
ياأستاذي حضرتك بتضيع وقتي في كلام واضح ولا يحتاج جدال ، فالمرض يأتي بلفظ الإصابة وليس الضرب
ممكن بالبلدي نقول هذه الشخص انضرب البودرة أو ما شابه ذلك ، ولكن أنضرب بالبواسير ... جديدة من نوعها .
ولا توجد كلمة بواسير في النسخة الإنجليزية بل هو مرض غامض فقط
الكلام واضح ومفهوم بدليل أن الكتاب المقدس ذكر أن هناك تماثيل للبواسير ، فكيف للمرض تمثال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*عموماً علشان حضرتك متزعلش مني وأتفادى سبابك لي / خلاص إللي تشوفه نمشيه.*​


----------



## مشعل السبيعي (12 أبريل 2006)

اتمنا صراحة ان يقفل هذا الموضوع لانه صراحه انقلب من حوار هادف الى تبادل شتأم وهذا ليس اصول عيب عيب ياجماعة اتمنا ن ترتقو مع بعضكم في الاسلوب.

اتمنا قفل الموضوع لان قفله صراحه فيه خير للجميع...   الله هو الهادي بس


----------



## My Rock (12 أبريل 2006)

الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> طبعاً طالما أنه كلام غير موثق ​





لا اعرف ماذا اقول لك, فأنت تنفي صحة موسوعة كاملة من ضمنها كلام عن الاسلام و القرأن و غيره, كالمثال الاتي:
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A7%D8%B3%D9%84%D8%A7%D9%85

و الاغرب من ذلك, لو بحثنا عن الله في هذه الموسوعة, ارئينا كلام عقلاني مؤمنين و مسلمين له من قبل كالموجود في هذا الرابط
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%84%D9%87

فكيف تطلب مني تصديق ان كل ما في هذه الموسوعة مغلوط؟
لكن لا مانع, مادام الموجود عن الاسلام هو مغلوط فأسلمت لك ذلك مسايرتا لا رضوخا و اتيت لك بتقرير من قناة الناشونال جيوجرافك الذي استشهدتم بها في موضوع اخر بالنسبة للكتاب المقدس
​ 



> ياأستاذ My Rock لا تستخف بعقلي وعقل القاريء
> هذا موضوع يتحدث عن احتماليات وكلامه غير مؤكد لأنه يتحدث عن 230 مليون سنة ..


 
لا الوك, فالظاهر انجليزيتك ضعيفة جدا و لم تفهم منها الا رقم ال 230 مليون, لكن دعني اعطيك نبذة عن الاولى و عن الثاني ايضا لانك تجاهلتها تماما!

البحث المقتبس هو عبارة عن دراسة تمت على  متحجر يبلغ عمره 230 مليون سنة تم العثور عليه في جنوب شرق الصين

و الظاهر انك تجهل معنى المحتجرات, لذلك سأرفق لك صورة توضيحية مع شاهد بالهيكل الديناصوري







فمسألة المتحجرات و طريقة حفظها والتعرف عليها من خلال عدة طرق منها *Radiodating و  Radiocarbon Dating و uranium radiodating*

ال *Radiocarbon Dating *هي الاكثر استخداما بواسطة استخدام الكاربون 14 التي من خلالها يتم التعرف على عمر المتحجر او الصخر حتى لو كان لبلايين السنين, فلا تستطيع انت بكلمتين استهزاء من عندك تنفي علم كامل, المحزن بالامر يا ريت لو اثبته عن طريق العلم لا كلام فاضي ترفض فيه صحة هذه النظرية, و بالرغم من ذلك, ان كان اعتراضك ان العمر مغلوط, هذا لا ينفي صحة المتحجرات الموجودة, فهل ستقول لي انهم صنعوها من البلاستك ليرضوا المؤمنين بالكتاب المقدس الذي لا يؤمنون به بالمرة؟




 



> وأسألك سؤال : هل يمكنك استخراج هيكل عظمي من قبره مر عليه مائة عام فقط وتجمعه وتقول هذا كان إنسان منذ مائة عام ؟


 
نعم يا عزيزي, يمكن عمل ذلك بأحدى الطرق المذكورة اعلاه و يمكن معرفة وقت الموت ايضا بسبب تحلل العناصر و بالمساعدة و بكاربون 14








> سفر صموائيل الاول 6عدد4
> قالوا: «خمسةُ أشكالِ *بَواسيرَ مِنْ ذهَبٍ* على عددِ مُلوكِ الفلِسطيِّينَ*>>*
> شكلها إيه دي ؟
> إذن البواسير بالكتاب المقدس لها مفهوم اخر


 
ها نحن مرة اخرى نقفز الى نص اخر... لكن لا بأس, لك الجواب:​
كانت العادة لدى الوثنيين تقديم تمثال الجزء المصاب بمرض للآلهة عند البرء من المرض ونلاحظ الطلب هنا أن يصنعوا تماثيل بواسير وفيران ​. إذًا الضربة كانت فى مرضهم بالبواسير وإطلاق الفيران على محاصيلهم
فبما ان العادة الوثنية كانت قائمة على تقديم تمثال بالجزء المصاب بالمرض, اصابهم الله بالبواسير و الفئران التي اكلت محاصيلهم, فكان على الوثنين تقديم تماثيل للمنطقة المشفية و التي في هذه الحالة هي المؤخرة بسبب اصابتها بالبواسير​ 





> كلامك مضحك جداً
> عندما نتحدث عن المرض فهو إصابة وليس ضرب
> هل لديك في القرآن والسنة أو شعر قديم يذكر أن المرض ضرب ؟!!!


 
لنرى معى بعض سورة البقرة 61

*وَإِذْ قُلْتُمْ يَا مُوسَى لَنْ نَصْبِرَ عَلَى طَعَامٍ وَاحِدٍ فَادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُخْرِجْ لَنَا مِمَّا تُنْبِتُ الْأَرْضُ مِنْ بَقْلِهَا وَقِثَّائِهَا وَفُومِهَا وَعَدَسِهَا وَبَصَلِهَا قَالَ أَتَسْتَبْدِلُونَ الَّذِي هُوَ أَدْنَى بِالَّذِي هُوَ خَيْرٌ اهْبِطُوا مِصْرًا فَإِنَّ لَكُمْ مَا سَأَلْتُمْ وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ وَالْمَسْكَنَةُ وَبَاءُوا بِغَضَبٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوْا وَكَانُوا*​

*و *لنرى التفاسير في معنى *وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ وَالْمَسْكَنَةُ وَبَاءُوا بِغَضَبٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ*

فأبن كثير يقول:
يَقُول تَعَالَى " وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ الذِّلَّة وَالْمَسْكَنَة"* أَيْ وُضِعَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ* وَأُلْزِمُوا بِهَا شَرْعًا وَقَدَرًا أَيْ لَا يَزَالُونَ مُسْتَذَلِّينَ مَنْ وَجَدَهُمْ اِسْتَذَلَّهُمْ وَأَهَانَهُمْ وَضَرَبَ عَلَيْهِمْ الصَّغَار وَهُمْ مَعَ ذَلِكَ فِي أَنْفُسهمْ أَذِلَّاء مُسْتَكِينُونَ .

و الجلالين:
*"وَضُرِبَتْ" جُعِلَتْ "عَلَيْهِمْ الذِّلَّة" الذُّلّ وَالْهَوَان "وَالْمَسْكَنَة" أَيْ أَثَر الْفَقْر مِنْ السُّكُون وَالْخِزْي* فَهِيَ لَازِمَة لَهُمْ وَإِنْ كَانُوا أَغْنِيَاء لُزُوم الدِّرْهَم الْمَضْرُوب لِسِكَّتِهِ *"وَبَاءُوا" رَجَعُوا "بِغَضَبٍ مِنْ اللَّه ذَلِكَ" أَيْ الضَّرْب وَالْغَضَب* "بِأَنَّهُمْ" أَيْ بِسَبَبِ أَنَّهُمْ "كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّه وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ" كَزَكَرِيَّا وَيَحْيَى "بِغَيْرِ الْحَقّ" أَيْ ظُلْمًا "ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوْا وَكَانُوا يَعْتَدُونَ" يَتَجَاوَزُونَ الْحَدّ فِي الْمَعَاصِي وَكَرَّرَهُ لِلتَّأْكِيدِ

و الطبري:
الْقَوْل فِي تَأْوِيل قَوْله تَعَالَى : { وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ الذِّلَّة وَالْمَسْكَنَة } قَالَ أَبُو جَعْفَر : يَعْنِي بِقَوْلِهِ : *{ وَضُرِبَتْ } أَيْ فُرِضَتْ . وَوُضِعَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ الذِّلَّة وَأُلْزِمُوهَا* ; مِنْ قَوْل الْقَائِل : *ضَرَبَ الْإِمَام الْجِزْيَة عَلَى أَهْل الذِّمَّة . وَضَرَبَ الرَّجُل عَلَى عَبْده الْخَرَاج ; يَعْنِي بِذَلِكَ وَضَعَهُ فَأَلْزَمهُ إيَّاهُ , وَمِنْ قَوْلهمْ : ضَرَبَ الْأَمِير عَلَى الْجَيْش الْبَعْث , يُرَاد بِهِ أَلْزَمَهُمُوهُ .*

*و القرطبي:*
​أَيْ أُلْزِمُوهُمَا وَقُضِيَ عَلَيْهِمْ بِهِمَا , مَأْخُوذ مِنْ ضَرْب الْقِبَاب , قَالَ الْفَرَزْدَق فِي جَرِير :* ضَرَبَتْ عَلَيْك الْعَنْكَبُوت بِنَسْجِهَا وَقَضَى عَلَيْك بِهِ الْكِتَاب الْمُنْزَل وَضَرَبَ الْحَاكِم عَلَى الْيَد , أَيْ حَمَلَ وَأَلْزَمَ* . وَالذِّلَّة : الذُّلّ وَالصَّغَار . وَالْمَسْكَنَة : الْفَقْر . فَلَا يُوجَد يَهُودِيّ , وَإِنْ كَانَ غَنِيًّا خَالِيًا مِنْ زِيّ الْفَقْر وَخُضُوعه وَمَهَانَته . وَقِيلَ : الذِّلَّة فَرْض الْجِزْيَة , عَنْ الْحَسَن وَقَتَادَة . وَالْمَسْكَنَة الْخُضُوع , وَهِيَ مَأْخُوذَة مِنْ السُّكُون , أَيْ قَلَّلَ الْفَقْر حَرَكَته , قَالَهُ الزَّجَّاج . وَقَالَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَة : الذِّلَّة الصَّغَار . وَالْمَسْكَنَة مَصْدَر الْمِسْكِين . وَرَوَى الضَّحَّاك بْن مُزَاحِم عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس : " وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ الذِّلَّة وَالْمَسْكَنَة " قَالَ : هُمْ أَصْحَاب الْقَبَالَات .

بحسب قرأنك يأتي معنى الضرب بالوضع, يعني الضرب بالمرض هو وضع المرض على فئة معينة, و يأتي ايضا بمعنى الفرض, فيفرض الله المرض على مجموعة معينة, ايضا تأتي بمعن جعل, اي جعل الله المرض على هذه الفئة, فبكل الحالات هي صحيحة لغويا
والا كيف تفسر ضرب الله بالذل؟ هل الذل اداة ام سيف ليضرب به؟

من قرأنك و من تفاسيرك اعطيتك الجواب... بالرغم من انه خارج عن قوانين القسم, الا انك طلبت هذا
​​​



> فسامحني / الكتاب المقدس ركيك وليس مقياس في علم اللغة العربية .


 
لامانع في ذلك, فلغة الكتاب المقدس ليست العربية فهي مترجمة فقط, و قد اظهرت لك معنى الكلمة الاصلية في العبرية و معناها بالعربي و الانجليزي, لكنك تجاهلتا تمام

المهم مادام هذا المثال يدل على ضعف الكتاب المقدس لغويا, فهوي يطبق على القرأن ايضا... فمن فمك ادينك, فأنت تشهد بضعف القرأن لغويا... فشكرا لك

و مع البحث القليل ستجد ان مواقع الاخبار تعم بلفظة ضرب المرض القارة الفلانية و غيرها, هي للافادة فقط لا للتعزيزي فأنا اثبتت وجهتي من خلال القرأن و تفاسيره بصحة الجملة لغويا لكن لك الروابط التالية:

http://www.almahdy.net/vb/showthread.php?t=4925&highlight=%E1%E1%D8%E6%C7%DA%ED%E4+%D0%DF%D1

http://arabic.people.com.cn/200402/09/ara20040209_75732.html

http://www.elaph.com/ElaphWeb/Health/2006/4/139357.htm

http://arabic.people.com.cn/31657/4013614.html
​




> تعالى نرى أين جاءت كلمة بواسير المترجمة بالنسخة العربية


​


> *1صم 5:6* ثقلت يد الرب على الاشدوديين واخربهم وضربهم بالبواسير في اشدود وتخومها .
> 
> King James Version
> 6But the hand of the LORD was heavy upon them of Ashdod, and he destroyed them, and smote them with emerods, even Ashdod and the coasts thereof.​
> ...




كالعادة, تجاهل الاجابة, لكن سأقتبسها من جديد:



مصطلح البواسير هو haemorrhoids بالانجليزي, لكن الان لنأتي الى الهلوسة بتاعتك التي تقول ان كلمة البواسير لم تأتي في نسخة الملك جيمس
​6But the hand of the LORD was heavy upon them of Ashdod, and he destroyed them, and smote them with emerods, even Ashdod and the coasts thereof.​فلنرى مع بعض كلمة emerods ​*Emerods* \Em"er*ods\, Emeroids \Em"er*oids\, n. pl. [OF.
emmeroides. See Hemorrhoids.]
Hemorrhoids; piles; tumors; boils.


*Emerods*
*EM'ERODS, n. With a plural termination. Corrupted from hemorrhoids, Gr. to labor under a flowing of blood. **Hemorrhoids; piles; a dilatation of the veins about the rectum, with a discharge of blood*. ​فلو اتينا بكلمة emerods 
(Emeroids)
وقارناها مع *hemorrhoids* المصطلح الانجليزي, وكما نعرف ان ال h في اول الجملة الانجليزية لا تلفظ اذا تبعها حرف علة اذ تلفظ *emorrhoids*
*او emorroids*​

و من نفس الموقع الذي اقتبست انت منه الذي هو http://dict.die.net/hemorrhoids/

نرى معنى emerods
http://dict.die.net/emerods/​*Emerods* \Em"er*ods\, Emeroids \Em"er*oids\, n. pl. [OF.   emmeroides. See Hemorrhoids.]   Hemorrhoids; piles; tumors; boils. [R.] --Deut. xxviii. 27.​​​​

ولو كان لدينا شئ من الامانة والصدق في البحث لرئينا معنى الكلمة في ال اونلاين ديكشنيري, ​*Em´er`ods
*​*
**n. pl.**1.*Hemorrhoids; piles; tumors; boils.​http://www.thefreedictionary.com/Emerods

ولو اخذنا نظرة في اكبر موقع للاجوبة على الانترنت وهو موقع www.answers.com
سنجد​*Em·er·ods
Em·er·oids* , _n. pl._ 
[OF. _emmeroides_. See Hemorrhoids.]
Hemorrhoids; piles; tumors; boils. _[R.]_ _Deut. xxviii. 27._ ​ 
http://www.answers.com/topic/emerods

فأكبر مواقع معاني اللغات تشهد بمعنى الكلمة و اسلها و جذورها


سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (14 أبريل 2006)

*اراك ترد على المواضيع الاخرى و تجاهلت الموضوع هذا, هل هو انسحاب ام هروب ام ماذا؟*


----------



## sam_on_u_all (12 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ ( ) : لا اعرف من اين اتيت حضرتك بقواعد النطق هذة التى لم اسمع عنها من قبل فى اللغة الانجليزية بحكم دراستى المتواضعة فيها حين قلت انت ان ( *و كما نعرف ان ( h)   فى اول الجملة الانجليزية لا تنطق إذا تبعها حرف علة)

فكيف تنطق الجمل الاتية و كلها تبدأ ب (h )
Hepatitis is a dangerous disease.
                    Hexagon is a polygon having six angles and sides
 فهنا حرف (  ) ينطق ( ها) . لذا لزم التنويه لان ما تقوله ينطبق على اللغة الفرنسية
اما باقى الحوار فانا مستمتع به للغاية
*


----------



## My Rock (12 سبتمبر 2006)

sam_on_u_all قال:


> الاخ ( ) : لا اعرف من اين اتيت حضرتك بقواعد النطق هذة التى لم اسمع عنها من قبل فى اللغة الانجليزية بحكم دراستى المتواضعة فيها حين قلت انت ان ( *و كما نعرف ان ( h) فى اول الجملة الانجليزية لا تنطق إذا تبعها حرف علة)*
> 
> _*فكيف تنطق الجمل الاتية و كلها تبدأ ب (h )*_
> _*H*__*epatitis is a dangerous disease.*_
> ...


 
مرحب بك اخي العزيز

انا لم اولف و لم اضع قواعد اللغة الانجليزية, انا نقلت لك من القاموس الانجليزي طريقة لفظالكلمة التي لا تنطق حرف ال H

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/Emerods

التي تلفظ على هذه الشاكلة:

*Em´er`ods*

*راجع الراوبط فكلامي مدعم بأدلة*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## sam_on_u_all (12 سبتمبر 2006)

طيب ممكن تراجع نطق الكلمات دى مع الموجود فى نفس القاموس؟ ( hepatitis )   (homocide  )  ( hypersensitivity)  و تحكى ما تجدة؟ شكرا على لغة الحوار الهادىء و اتمنى ان تدوم و شكرا


----------



## My Rock (13 سبتمبر 2006)

sam_on_u_all قال:


> طيب ممكن تراجع نطق الكلمات دى مع الموجود فى نفس القاموس؟ ( hepatitis ) (homocide ) ( hypersensitivity) و تحكى ما تجدة؟ شكرا على لغة الحوار الهادىء و اتمنى ان تدوم و شكرا


 

مرحب بيك من جديد

اولا ممكن أسأل ما علاقات هذه الكلمات بالموضوع؟

ثانيا انا لا انكر لفظ ال H في بعض الكلمات

بعدين انا جبتلك الدليل بأن ال H لاتلفظ في هذه الكلمة و مثلها الكثير

سلام و نعمة


----------



## حسن المهدي (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*



2-العصرالجوراسيعصر الديناصورات العملاقة ) منذ 181-135 مليون سنة
وفيه ظهرت حيوانات الدم الحار وبعض الثدييات والنباتات الزهرية . مع بداية ظهور الطيور والزواحف العملاقة بالبر والبحر . ومنذ 170 – 70مليون سنة كانت توجد طيور لها أسنان وكانت تنقنق وتصدر فحيحا.كما ظهرت في هذه الفترة الدبلودوكس أكبر الزواحف التي ظهرت وكانت تعيش في المستنقعات . وكان له رقبة ثعبانية طويلة ورأس صغيرتعلو بها فوق الأشجار العملاقة .وظهرت الزواحف الطائرة ذات الشعر والأجنحة وكانت في حجم الصقر .وظهر طائر الإركيوبتركس وهو أقدم طائر وكان في حجم الحمامة . وكانت أشجار السرخس ضخمة ولها أوراق متدلية فوق الماه وأشجار الصنوبركان لها أوراق عريضة وجلدية (حاليا أوراقها إبرية) . ومنذ 139 مليون سنة ظهرت الفراشات وحشرات النمل والنحل البدائية. وقد حدث به إنقراض
صغير منذ 190 – 160مليون سنة

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
190 مليون سنة!!!
والاحافير التي اثبتت وجود الديناصور حديثة

يعني لا يوجد ديناصور في ذلك العصر ...عصر كتابة النص
ولا دليل على وجود انبياء في عصر الديناصورات!!!

روك ..احترم عقلنا!!*


----------



## My Rock (13 سبتمبر 2006)

حسن المهدي قال:


> *190 مليون سنة!!!*
> *والاحافير التي اثبتت وجود الديناصور حديثة*
> 
> *يعني لا يوجد ديناصور في ذلك العصر ...عصر كتابة النص*
> *ولا دليل على وجود انبياء في عصر الديناصورات!!!*


 

هل كان في انبياء عندما خلق الله الارض او الكون و ما فيه؟
هل كان هناك انبياء عند خلق ادم و حواء؟
هل كان هناك أنبياء في هذه العصور؟

الخلاصة يا عزيزي, انه الله يخبر الانبياء عن طريق الوحي بما حدث لذلك سموهم انبياء و لا يحتاج النبي الى ان يكون معاصرا لكي ينقل ما حدث فوحي الله كافي و أمين ليوحي له

*



روك ..احترم عقلنا!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لك ولكل قارئ كل الاحترام و المحبة

سلام و نعمة*


----------



## حسن المهدي (14 سبتمبر 2006)

ممكن سؤال؟؟
انا ارسلت رد على هذا الموضوع
فين راح؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (14 سبتمبر 2006)

حسن المهدي قال:


> ممكن سؤال؟؟
> انا ارسلت رد على هذا الموضوع
> فين راح؟؟؟


 
*موجود اخي العزيزي و المشاركة رقم #**34* 

*صحصح شوي :yaka: *

*سلام و نعمة*


----------

